# Fluval Edge (6 gallon) help



## adam.aloi (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have been looking around to try to figure out what lighting replacement combinations would be suitable for a planted Fluval Edge (6 gallon), and I have found many different answers. I received this replacement fixture: https://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Replacement-Parts/A13924 (21 LED). 

I am looking to start up a nice planted tank, but I am not sure if this would provide enough lighting for the plants to thrive. Does anyone have suggestions as to whether this is enough/should I buy another fixture (& if so, which one?)?

I am also looking for stocking suggestions for down the road for this tank. I was thinking Okefenokee Pygmy Sunfish or Scarlet Badis, but if anyone has any other input on what worked for their Fluval Edge, feel free to add. Thank you in advance!  

- Adam


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

Lots of people (including me) upgrade 21 LED in 6G Edge with 42 LED light from 12G Edge. It is rather simple plug-and-play upgrade.
It makes the light stronger and definitely helped with plant growth in my tank. But the sides of the tank still do not get much lighting.

There are sellers on eBay and Amazon -> Amazon.com : FLUVAL EDGE 6 GALLON DIMMABLE LED LIGHT UPGRADE KIT 24W-Heatsink : Pet Supplies that offer modified hoods with stronger dimmable LEDs. I have no experience with them, and they seem to offer option of much stronger light, but it will be still light concentrated in the center of the tank.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

It depends on what you are trying to grow... The led light you posted should allow you to grow low light plants such as Java fern, Anubias sp, some mosses and crypts.

I adjusted my original halogen lighting by completely removing the stock lighting arm, added a cfl 8 watt light with a makeshift reflector. I can tell you that it seems to be too much light as I have a bit of bba algae directly under the light. My anubias nana petite on the sides and front (out of direct light) are growing very well with little to no algae. Other plants I have are crypt ballanse, crypt wendetii, dwarf sag, anubias nana, Java moss and fissidens moss.


----------



## FytoGigas (Jan 3, 2015)

I am getting a Finnex Planted + for that same tank. the planted plus has red 660nm led which help with photosynthesis and has a med to high par rating on the fluval 6gal because the tank is not very high. with the red led it also adds a warm feeling to the tank rather than a bright day look. if you want that took the finnex fuge ray 2 will work well but you may need to suspend it above the tank because it will be a lot of light. hope this helps!


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

*DIY light for edge*

I did an upgrade on my 12 gallon.
I bought 3 ft of cool white SMC 5050 LEDs with a rating of 6000K. The stated operating power is 14watts for the entire strip, but it is more around 10watts. I may add one more 12in strip to the unit to give it some more light output. I would rate my light at med-high

I used the adhesive tape on the strips to stick it to a piece of aluminum, which was then mounted in a low profile oak box that I made myself. The whole thing cost about $40 Cdn, so in the US would probably be less.

I get great light in my tank and I am even able to grow Didiplis diandra, and get pink tips on it. The plants pearl and and are growing like crazy. The only negative is that all my plants grow so fast that I have about an hour of maintenance (it's takes so long because of the small opening on the tank) every 2 weeks to keep them looking tidy. And with all the pearling, the top glass gets lots of bubbles trapped there, but I don't mind so much because the pygmy Cories take gulps from them if they can't find the small opening.

Only the DIY LEDs on:


----------



## adam.aloi (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

And wow, that is a stunning tank you have there!


----------



## adam.aloi (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys so I have come up with a few stocking options and I would love some input:

Option 1: 
- 5/6 Chilli Rasbora
- Pair of Scarlet Badis
- RCS

Option 2 (North America): 
- 5/6 Pygmy Killifish
- Pair of Okefenokee Pygmy Sunfish
- Blue Dwarf Crayfish

Option 3 (West Africa): 
5/6 Norman's Lampeye Killifish AND/OR 2/3 Orange Lyretail Killifish/Gardneri Killifish

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## adam.aloi (Aug 21, 2014)

Any opinions?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Option 3 with the Killies.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Option 1. Sounds like what i'm going for in mine


----------



## adam.aloi (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Now I have some tough decisions to make


----------

